
No New New: Raw Pointers Removed from C++ - ausjke
https://www.modernescpp.com/index.php/no-new-new
======
jacoblambda
This was an April Fools joke.

[https://www.modernescpp.com/index.php/april-fool-s-joke-
raw-...](https://www.modernescpp.com/index.php/april-fool-s-joke-raw-pointers-
removed-from-c)

